# Walter's Brewtus & La Cimbali



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is the brewtus that I was very fortunate to win(thanks again to Glen and Dave for arranging the raffle) and my La Cimbali Magnum grinder. I think I'm pretty much sorted for a good while now!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Walter. All looking very good:good:

Enjoy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Walter. They look good together.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great. Well done on the win.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice set up, glad to see the magnum still in use . Think that will keep you quiet for a while .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lovely setup


----------

